# Weekly Competition 2019-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R F R2 F R U2 R U2
*2. *U' F' R F' R
*3. *R F' R2 U F' U2 F R' F
*4. *R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F U2 R
*5. *F2 R2 U' R F' U' R F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D L2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D B' R U2 L' R2 D B F L' D
*2. *U2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 U B' L2 D2 L U R2 D2 B' R'
*3. *B2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F R B2 L' D' B2 L D2 L2 F' L' U
*4. *L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F' D L' F' L B U F2 L2
*5. *U2 D2 R' F R2 U B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B2 Fw R Fw2 F' R D Fw2 F U2 L' Rw F2 R' Fw R' D' U' B' F2 R' Uw' U' B D2 Uw B R' D' U F2 D Uw' Rw2 R F2 L U2 L'
*2. *Rw2 Uw' L U B R2 Fw Uw2 U2 L Rw2 Fw Rw' R' Fw' U' B Rw' D2 U Rw' D' Uw2 B2 D2 Uw U' B2 F' U' R Uw' B' Uw Rw2 D' B' L2 R2 B2
*3. *U Rw' D' U2 R U' Fw' F L' D Rw' F L D Rw2 U B L Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' U2 B Uw U Fw2 R' F' Uw2 Rw D2 Uw U Rw' R D2 U Fw2 L
*4. *Fw' U L2 R B' Uw L R' F Uw Rw Uw' Rw U2 B R D2 Uw2 B L Uw' Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R D2 Uw' U' Rw R Fw L' U' L2 Rw' Uw' L' Rw2 B2
*5. *R U B Fw2 R' Uw' B2 U' Fw F' U R' B' Rw2 U2 B' Rw Uw B' L2 B' Fw' U L B' U2 L F Uw L Fw L Fw2 L' Fw2 L2 F2 D2 Uw U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 Dw F2 Rw' R' Dw L' Fw2 F Dw' U' Rw2 Uw' R D U' B' Bw2 Uw U' Lw Rw Bw L' Rw' Bw' R' B2 Dw' Bw F' L' Rw U2 Fw2 F2 U B' Rw Dw Uw Bw2 Rw2 Dw' U Rw' D' Dw U' B R2 D2 R2 Bw L' Dw' Rw2 F2 Dw' R2
*2. *Lw Fw2 U' B' Lw2 R Dw2 B2 Bw' Rw Bw2 Dw' Uw U' L' B' Bw' D' Dw2 U F2 U' F U' Bw' Lw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 B F' Rw Fw' L' U' B Lw2 Dw2 U Rw2 B' Rw2 F2 R2 B Uw2 B2 Rw' F L2 Fw Uw Lw2 Uw U Bw D Dw'
*3. *B' Bw' Uw2 R B L D Uw2 B' F Dw' Lw Dw2 R B2 L' D' Dw U2 Bw2 U' R2 Dw U' L Dw Bw D Dw2 Uw2 Lw Rw' D Bw L' U2 Rw' B' Uw Fw2 Uw B' F2 Uw Bw' L' F L' Bw D2 B D' Dw' U2 Rw' U2 Lw Dw Rw2 Dw
*4. *L B2 Fw2 U Rw2 R' D2 Bw2 F L Rw U B' L' Rw' B U2 R D B' Fw Dw' R Bw D' R' U' F Uw2 L' D2 Fw2 Rw R' D2 B L B2 Uw Lw2 F D' U2 L' Uw2 B' Rw R Bw Uw2 U' B Rw' Fw L2 Fw Dw U' F' Uw2
*5. *D Uw' Lw B2 Rw U2 L Rw' R Bw' D Fw D2 Rw' D L2 Rw' R' Dw' R' B2 Bw Fw2 Uw B L R F U Rw Dw' R' D Dw' Lw' B' Dw2 U' R2 Uw2 U2 Bw L2 R2 Bw Lw' Rw' Dw Lw B' Bw2 L2 Uw2 Lw Bw Fw2 Lw' R' B' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2B2 2D2 2R' 3U' 2L2 3F 2F2 U 2L 3R2 R2 F 2D 3F2 D2 3U' 2R2 2D 3U' 2U U' B L2 R2 B' 3F' D2 U2 2L' F' 2R U' B2 3F2 3U2 B' 2B D' 2F 2D2 2R' R B' 2B' L 2L' D' 3U 2U 2B D 2F2 D' 2L' 2F' 2R2 3F2 R2 3F2 R2 2U 2F' 3U 2U2 U2 2F F' 3R' B'
*2. *L' 3R2 B' L2 2B' 2L' 3U 3F F' D 2U' U' 3F2 R' 2D' 2U' 2B F' 3R' 3F2 D 2D' 2R' 3U' L2 2B2 2U' 2L' 2R R' D2 2U2 U2 2L D F' 3R U 2R2 2B R' 2D 3R2 F2 2D2 3R 2B' D' 2F2 F2 2U 3R2 3F2 3R 2B' U2 2L' 3R R2 3U' 2B2 D2 2D' U' 2F' 2D' 3R 3U' 3R2 D
*3. *2F' F2 D2 2F R 2D2 B U' 3R' 2F2 3U 2B' 2F2 F' R 2D2 2L' 2F2 2L B2 2B' 2U' 2L' F' 2L2 2R2 B2 2B' F2 L 2L2 2R2 R F 2L2 3R2 2R2 R F' R 2F' L2 2R' 2B 2F U L 2D' 3U2 2B F2 2L' 2U' F' D' 2R' 2D2 F 2D' R' 2D F R2 2D2 3U2 2R R' D' R D2
*4. *R 3F' F2 2L' R U2 3R2 3F2 2D' 2B' 2F' 2L' D 2D2 U' L2 2D2 3F' 2D 2L 3R2 U' R' D 3F' 2R2 R' 2D' 3U2 U' R' D' 2U' 2L 2B2 3R2 U2 3R' U2 2B2 F L 3R' R 2D2 3F 2F' 3U2 L' 2L R' 2D2 B2 U' 2L2 2R U2 L2 2R 2B 2D' 3F 2R' B' 3F 3R 3F 3U2 L2 2R2
*5. *3U2 B 2B 3F' D U 2R U2 F L 2R U' 2B2 2U' U' 2L 2D2 2R2 2B2 U B' D' R' 3U 3F' D' 3U' 2U' F' 2L2 F L2 2L2 R 3F 2R' 2F' D' U2 2B2 2L' R2 B 3U 2B' 2D B' F2 R 2U 2F2 L2 D2 B2 2L2 2D2 2L U 2F2 F 2D' U2 L 2R F 3R' 2B 2R U 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' B2 3F 2U2 3B D' 2D R' 3U' 3L D2 2D 3L2 3R2 2B 3D2 2R D2 2F2 L' 2L2 D L 3L' 3D 3U' 2U' 2R' 2F 3R' 3B2 2F2 F' 3L2 B' 3R' 3U2 2B 3F D' 3U' B' 3B2 2L 3F' D2 U' L 3F' 3L' 2R' 3B' 3U' 2L 2D2 2U' 3R 3B' 3D 3U F 2R 3B2 3R' R' B 3D2 3U 3R2 F2 D' B2 3D 2B 3B2 3L2 B' 2B' 2L' 3L' 3R2 B 3F F 2D 2U 3F 3L2 B2 2L2 2B 3R' 3B2 2F' 3D' 2B' 3B' 3F' U 2R
*2. *2R2 2D L2 2L2 R2 F2 L' 2L2 D' 2B 3F 2F' 3L2 D' L 3L 3B2 D' 3R2 F' 2U' R' U2 3R R2 2D2 F 3R 2B2 3B2 2F F' 3D' 3R2 3B2 R2 2F F' L' D 3B 2F2 U' 3R2 2B 3D L' 3F2 2R' B D 2D 2U2 3F R' 2B2 2D2 U 3F' 2L 3L 2R' 2B 2D2 3B' 3F2 2L2 B2 3U 3L 3R 3F2 2R' 3D 3F' 2L' 3B 2F F' 3R' 2R U' 3L' 2R F' R' 2D U F' 3U L2 3L2 3F L2 2F' 2L' 3L2 3R 2U2 3L
*3. *2B' 3B2 F 2L' 2R' 3D' R D 2B 2L' 2U' L' 2L2 3R' 2U' B 2B2 3F2 2D' 2B' 3B2 F 2L' D2 2D 2U 2L U2 L' D' 3D2 2B' 3B2 2F L2 2L2 2D 2L2 2B2 2F R' 2D L 3L 3R2 2R B' 2L2 D F2 3R' 3D' 2L 3L' 2R' R B' 2D' 3D' B2 2B' 2F2 3R 2D R D' 3U U' 3B2 3D' 2U' 2F' 3R' F' 2D 3U' 2R2 D 3D 3F F' R B2 2R 2F2 2D 3B2 2R2 3D' 3U' 2R2 D U2 2F' F2 3U 2L 2F D F
*4. *2L 3L2 2B2 3B 3F 2F U R2 3D' F2 2L' D 2D 3D' 3U2 U B' 2L2 2R' R2 2F' 2L 2D 3D 3U' 2U' 3R R' 3F' 2D' 2R 3D2 3F2 2L2 2D2 2U2 2B' 3B' 2F F' L R2 2F' 3L 3R 2R2 D 3L2 3R' 3B2 R 2D' 2R' B' 2B2 3B' 3L2 3R2 2B R2 3D2 2R' 3D2 L 2R' 3B' 2R2 3B 2F2 3L2 U2 L 2R2 2F' D R2 F 2U L 3R R F2 D2 2B2 2U' U' 3L B2 3F2 2D2 3L 3F' D' 2F2 2L 2U' 3F 2L2 3L 3R
*5. *L 2D2 3U2 R' 2D2 2R 2D2 R' 3F' 2F 3R 3F2 2F' 2U' 3F2 3R' 3F' D2 2U2 B2 3R' U' 3F' F 2U' U2 F R 2B 2L2 3F' 3R2 F2 2U B' 2F2 2D 3U' 2L2 3D' U 3B' 2D' U' L' 2L 3F2 D' 2F 3R' 2B' L2 U2 3R' 2U2 L B' 3B2 2D' 2U U2 3B2 3R' D' 3D' 3F2 L2 3L D' 2D 3D2 3U2 2U U B' U L2 3L D' 3U' 2B 2F' D' R2 U2 3L' 2D 2L' 2U2 B2 3B' 2F 3U' 2U2 L2 F2 2U2 2B 2F' D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U R2 U F U F2 U
*2. *F R2 U F2 U' F U R2 U2
*3. *U2 R' U F2 U' F2 R' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 U' R' D R D2 F2 L' U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *U2 B L F L D U2 B F' R2 D2 B' R L' D' R2 U2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *D' F' U' B U2 F U2 F L' D2 F' R U R' B R2 F' R U L Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L Rw' U B' Fw2 L2 B2 Rw' R' D Uw' Fw' D' L2 D' Uw U B L Rw2 R' D' F2 U' F Uw' Fw' U' B Fw' F L2 Fw' D2 R2 Fw' U2 F L
*2. *D Fw' F2 D' B' Fw' Rw2 B L F2 D' Fw F2 L2 Rw2 D U2 R' D2 Rw' D2 F2 L U' L' D2 R2 D Uw' L2 B F U2 B R' D2 R2 U' B2 R
*3. *Rw F D2 Rw' D Rw2 R D2 U B' D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R B R Fw2 D' U' R2 Uw' B R2 B Rw D2 L' Fw' L' Rw' F' L' F2 L Uw' B Fw2 L' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw Uw2 Bw' L' B2 L B' Rw2 R' D2 Uw' B F2 Lw2 D' Dw B' Fw' D Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw R2 U R' B' F U' R2 D Uw B' L R2 F2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 Dw Uw' Lw F2 Dw2 Uw L2 Lw Rw2 R' B U2 L2 Bw Dw2
*2. *D' U L2 Uw' Bw L F' L' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Dw' B Fw2 D' U B Bw Fw F Rw2 R' Dw' B2 Fw2 F L2 B R' F2 Rw' R2 U B Fw' R2 D' Rw Uw' U L2 D' B2 Uw' Lw' Uw B2 Lw' B2 D' Bw2 Fw' F U' L R Uw2 L2 Rw' B'
*3. *F2 Lw2 R2 Bw' D Uw2 Bw Fw' U2 Lw Dw U L' F2 U Lw2 Rw' U' R2 U' R' Bw' Lw' Bw2 F' R' Fw' L2 Lw' R Fw D2 Uw' U Bw Fw Uw' L2 Lw' R2 U2 Lw2 D B2 Bw Fw F U2 B D Lw2 D Uw B2 Fw F2 Lw' Dw U R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2L' D2 2R D' U L' 2L 2F' 2U 2F 2L 2F 2U2 3R 3F 2D' 2L2 R' 2B F' 3R 2R 3U' R2 3U 3F' F2 3R2 B 3F2 2F' F2 2L' B2 2D2 L U' L' 2L' 3R' 2R2 2D' 3R D2 B' L' B2 2F' F D L2 2R' R 2D B F' 3R2 2F' 2L' 3R' R D' 2D' R' 2D 3R 3U 3R' 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 U' L2 R 2U L' R B2 F 2D' L D' 2D' 2F D 3U' 3L2 3R2 R' F' 3R F 2U' B' L B 3B2 2R2 2D 3D R2 D 2D 3L' 3R 3B2 D 2F2 2L2 2U' 2R B 3L2 3R R2 2D' 2L2 3B 2U L 3B R 2B 3F' 2F' L2 D F2 R' 2F' 3U2 3L 3R 2R2 2B' 2L' D' 2L' 2R' 3F 2R' 3U 3F' D2 2D' 2U L2 B 2R 2B' R' 3D' 3U' 2L' 3U' 3L' 2U2 2B2 F' R 3D' 3B2 3D2 3U' 2U 2L' 2B 3F2 F U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 B' R D' B2 L' U' B L B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L' B' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B2 D2 R F D' L2 F' R D L2 U R2 B2 D' U B D2 R' B F' Rw' Uw'
*3. *D' F2 B' D2 L B D L' B2 F' L2 U L U B2 L' R2 B2 L R' D Rw Uw2
*4. *D2 U' F U2 L2 D' B2 U R D2 R2 B F U' L B R' B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *R B' U D' F U R2 B2 F2 R' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 D' R2 B2 L R Fw Uw2
*6. *F' B2 D U' L' R2 U R F2 D' L D2 L B2 D2 B' U2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2
*7. *B L2 R' D B' L2 D' R2 D U B D' L F B L2 D B' U R2 Fw Uw'
*8. *F U' F2 U' L2 D2 R D' F2 U B F2 U2 B' F R2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 Fw' Uw
*9. *U2 B L2 R' U' B D L' F R B F' R2 D' B' L D2 U' R Fw Uw
*10. *D2 U2 L F2 D' R L' F R L' B' R L F2 R' U2 F' U' L' Fw' Uw
*11. *R2 F' L B F2 L' R' U2 L R2 D' F' D' U2 F' B2 L' R B2 R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*12. *B2 F2 L' F2 L F2 B' D R U2 D' R2 L2 F' R' F R' B2 D2 B F Rw2 Uw2
*13. *U R2 F B' U' D2 F2 B2 D' U L2 U' F D' L' R B2 U R L U Rw' Uw2
*14. *B2 R L2 F B R2 L' D2 L2 B D' F' U2 D' L U' F' U2 B2 F' L Fw' Uw2
*15. *D2 L B U' F2 L' R D' U2 F U B2 R2 B F D R' U F2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *B' U F' L R' U L' F2 L' B U D' F B' U' B' D' L' F B' L' Fw Uw
*17. *L2 F2 D2 R B R2 L' F2 L' D2 L' R2 F2 B U' B' R2 B' D R2 Fw' Uw2
*18. *R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' L' U' B U R B F U2 B' U F' L' U Fw' Uw'
*19. *F U' B F' R D' L' D' L D' U' B R' D2 B2 D U' F2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*20. *L2 D2 L' F2 B L' R2 F' U' B F L2 B R B F' R2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*21. *D2 F L2 B L2 B' L' F' B L R2 B2 R D' B' D U2 L2 B2 Rw Uw
*22. *F R B' U D B' U' L2 R F2 U B2 U L F D2 F U' R F U' Rw' Uw'
*23. *R F2 L2 B2 L' U2 B R B2 L2 R B L' F R2 B2 L F2 U2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*24. *B2 D' L2 F2 R' U' R2 U' B' R2 B2 F U D2 F' R2 B U2 F U' R' Fw Uw'
*25. *B' D2 B L2 R U' B' U R2 F' L' B' L D L R D2 F' R2 Fw Uw2
*26. *B2 L' R B D2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 B R2 U2 B2 L R' F2 B L' B' R2 Fw' Uw
*27. *L U' R2 F' B U' B L' F' B2 R' B2 U F2 D2 U F2 R F2 Rw' Uw
*28. *F L' F U2 F' D2 R' D2 L' D2 L' F B' U' F L U' D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*29. *R B F' R B' F' R L' D' U2 B' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R U R' Fw' Uw'
*30. *L2 D' F D2 U R U2 L U' B F D B' D' R U R2 U2 F Rw' Uw'
*31. *L2 F2 B U R2 L' B R F D R2 L B R2 L F' U2 F' U2 D' Fw' Uw
*32. *L R2 D R F R' F2 D U' B' U' F' L2 B' R U L2 U' R2 L2 D2 Fw'
*33. *U F B2 D' L D F' R2 B2 L R F2 L2 D2 L' U2 L2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*34. *R2 D L F2 L D' F' D' B' L D' L' D2 R' L' F' D' L' F2 L2 U Rw Uw'
*35. *F2 B U' D2 R U L' B' D' L2 U' L' U2 R2 F' U F2 R2 D Fw' Uw2
*36. *L2 U' B' F' R2 U' F L' U' D' F' L U2 F R' U2 D' L2 B D' F Rw Uw'
*37. *F2 U R2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F L2 D' F R2 D' R B F' R2 D' Rw Uw'
*38. *R' F U D2 L U2 F B' L D' F L2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 L' U R L2 Fw' Uw
*39. *F2 B R B' U D F L F' B2 U D B2 L U' F' R F U2 F Rw Uw2
*40. *R' B2 R' U F' U2 R L2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B' U' F2 B2 U2 D' L B2 Rw Uw2
*41. *F2 D2 R B2 F' D F2 L R' U B L F U2 B2 L F2 B' U Rw' Uw'
*42. *D L B D2 B' R B R' B D B2 D2 L' U R' D' R2 D2 R2 L' D Rw2 Uw
*43. *F U2 F D2 B D' L2 D' B2 U L R B2 R2 L2 F2 L' D2 R2 D' U2 Fw Uw2
*44. *B F L2 U2 L' F U F2 L U R2 B2 U R F D2 L2 U D2 Rw2 Uw'
*45. *U' R' D2 B R2 U2 D R L' U' L2 R2 B' R F B U2 D' B U D' Rw2 Uw
*46. *L' B F' L' D' U2 R L' F U F2 R L2 D' B U' B D2 L' F' R' Fw' Uw'
*47. *D2 F L' F' U R2 B2 R' B' D R U L2 R U2 B L2 F' D' Fw' Uw2
*48. *R D F D2 U' L B' R2 F2 D2 R2 L B F2 U2 B' F' L' R2 D Rw Uw'
*49. *D' L2 D B2 D' F D2 B' U B L B2 D2 B D2 L F2 B R D2 Rw' Uw2
*50. *U2 L R U' B R' L2 D2 F' U2 B' D U2 B' U2 D2 F' B' R2 B' U2 Rw Uw'
*51. *D2 U2 F2 B' U L2 U R D' L2 D' U R2 D' L B R U F R' B Rw Uw'
*52. *R2 U' F' L D L D2 B' F2 R D L' B' U2 F R' U2 D R2 L Fw Uw
*53. *R' D L2 D' F U2 D2 F2 L' B' F U' D' L' U' L2 B U' D2 L2 D2 Fw'
*54. *U2 R2 L B F' R' B D2 B F D' B2 D R U F B' D2 L Fw' Uw2
*55. *F' R2 L F' U F' R B F D' L2 F2 L' B F2 R2 B D F2 L2
*56. *R D' L' B' U2 L' U2 L' B2 L R U' B2 D2 R2 L' U D2 B2 D U' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *R2 L F B D U L2 R D' B' F' R2 F2 R2 F' D2 B F R' Fw Uw2
*58. *U' F' B R L' B2 F2 R' F U2 L' R B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R L U Fw Uw
*59. *U D2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 L U' F2 L' D' U F D' B2 L2 R Fw Uw2
*60. *L2 R2 B F' L R2 B U' D2 R2 D R' D L' F2 D B U' L R Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B' U2 R' L U L2 F R L U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 D'
*2. *D L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U F' D' U' B F R' D R' F U
*3. *D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L B D L2 B' R' D2 L B2 U
*4. *F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L' F' R F2 D' L F' D F' L'
*5. *F B' R L' U L F2 B D F B D2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 U' B' R2 D' L F U R2 F
*2. *D L2 D' R2 U L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L R F' U L2 F2 U2
*3. *L2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R U' L' F D L B R' U2 R2
*4. *F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D B D B' D2 U' B F L U R'
*5. *L' B D R' L U R2 B U' B' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F R2 B L B D F2 D2 R' F2 U L' U
*2. *U2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B' L' B' R F2 R' U' L' D' R' D
*3. *B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R' U L R2 D' B L' F2 R2 D
*4. *D2 F2 L D2 L U2 B2 D2 R B2 R F' U R U' B' D2 R B' U'
*5. *B U' D' R' L2 B2 D L' B' D' L' U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R' D2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 R2 B D2 B L2 F D2 L2 F2 U L2 B' R B2 D B F2 L R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' U B' R F2 D' L U L' F2 R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R B' U R2 F L U B U2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U2 R U' R' U2 R'
*3. *D2 F2 L' B2 R B2 R2 F2 L' R2 U' F L' B' F R D' F
*4. *D B2 U' Fw' L' R U B' D U' B Fw' L2 U B2 Uw' F2 R' Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw D2 Uw' U B2 Fw' F' R Fw2 L2 U B2 Rw B2 D U2 L' B' Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F2 R' U' R2 F2 U' F U2
*3. *R D2 L U2 B2 R U2 R D2 L2 R2 D' U' F' U2 L F L' U L R'
*4. *B2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw' R2 B Uw2 B2 F' U B R2 D2 Uw' U2 R' B F2 D' U B2 Rw2 B F D2 Uw U2 Fw' U2 Rw' D' Uw2 Fw2 L' F Rw2 D2
*5. *L D2 Dw2 B Bw Fw F' Lw R Bw2 Uw' U2 Fw Lw Dw Rw U' Fw' Lw' Bw' U2 Bw U2 L2 F2 L' Rw' R Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw F Dw B2 L' Uw2 R' Bw D R2 U L2 Lw2 Bw' F' L' B' D2 Bw' Fw' U' Rw R2 Bw' L F R B' D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' U R' U'
*3. *R' D B U2 B' R2 D L' B U D2 R D2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2
*4. *B2 F Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' B Fw F' Uw2 F2 L B2 F2 R' Uw U2 Fw D U L' B2 L2 U2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw' R2 B' Rw' B2 Rw' B' Rw' F2 R
*5. *B' Dw' Rw Fw2 D L Uw' Lw B' D2 Rw2 D2 U B Fw2 F2 Lw U' Lw' Rw Bw D2 Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw B' L2 Lw2 R' U' Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U' B2 F2 Uw2 U2 L2 U B' Bw Fw2 Lw Dw Uw' Fw' Dw B' Bw2 D' Dw' R Dw' Uw U2 B' Rw2 B2
*6. *3R2 D U B2 L' 2L' 2R2 F D' 3F' L' 3R2 R 3F2 2L 3R' F' 3R 2R2 R' B 2B' 3F' F 2D 3U2 U2 2R2 F' 2D' L' B2 L 3R' 2U' 2F2 3U2 U B 3F2 D' 2D2 3F' R D2 2R2 2D 2B' D L 2U2 3F2 3U L' D 2R 3U L2 D2 3R2 2B 3F2 F2 2D' B 2L 3R' 2R 2D 2U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' R2 F2 U R' F R U2
*3. *U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R' F L' F L' U' B' L R
*4. *U' Rw' R2 D' B' Uw2 Rw' D' B' L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw B' Fw' R2 B Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' U Fw' R2 D Uw U' F2 Rw2 R' U R' Fw' F2 R' U' B' L
*5. *Uw' Rw' U' F D' Uw U2 Bw Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw Bw' U Rw Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 Lw' R' Fw L Lw D2 Uw' F D' Lw B2 Lw2 Rw2 B Dw' Rw D Uw2 L R2 B F2 Uw' B' Dw' U Lw D B Dw2 B' U' R Fw' Uw2 U2 Bw D' Dw2 U2 F'
*6. *3F' 2F' 2D' 2R2 R2 2D' 2B' 2D' 3R2 2B' 3R2 B 3F F D L2 2L 3F 2D' 2U' L D 3U 3F2 L 2R 2D B' 2B2 F 2D L' 2L D' 2F L' 3R' 2R' R2 2B' 3U B2 F L D' U 2B' 3R2 2B 2F2 2D2 B2 2B2 R' D 2U2 U' 3R2 3U' 2F L' R2 3U B L' 2L2 3R2 U' L2 3U'
*7. *3L' D' 2D2 3F 2L2 D' B2 2U2 F' L 3L2 2R' R' 2D' 2L D2 2L' U2 B U' F 3U2 R B2 2F' 2L 3R2 3B2 D' 3D' 2U' 3F2 3D' R 3B' 2D2 R2 2B 2D' 3D 3U2 2U L 2R' 3B2 F' D 3R' 2R' R B F' 2D2 3R' F' U' L' 3B2 3F D R D' 2D' 3U' 2F 2L2 2R2 R2 2B 3F' 2R R2 3U2 L 2L' 3R 2R' 3F2 3D U 3F 2U2 L' 2L2 R2 2B F2 3D' 2F' L' 2R2 2D B' 2B' F2 2L 3L' 3R' R' 3F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR2+ DL3+ UL1+ U4+ R1- D1- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R2+ D6+ L0+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR3- DR4+ DL6+ UL3- U2+ R5- D4+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U3- R2+ D6+ L3- ALL2+ DL 
*3. *UR1+ DR4- DL1- UL5- U3- R3+ D4- L5+ ALL5- y2 U2- R5- D2+ L1- ALL2- DR DL UL 
*4. *UR2- DR4- DL2+ UL5+ U2+ R3- D1- L4- ALL5- y2 U0+ R2- D2+ L5- ALL1- UR DR DL UL 
*5. *UR5- DR2+ DL0+ UL2- U5- R3- D4+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R3+ D5- L3+ ALL2+ DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' R' L U L' B L'
*2. *U L B U' R B L' R' l' r b'
*3. *U' B' U B' R U' R' L' l' r'
*4. *B' L' U L R' B U L u
*5. *U L' B' R B' U' B' R' B' l' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4)
*2. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(1, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B U B U L U' B L' U' L
*2. *L B R U' L U B' R' B' U L
*3. *R B R' U B R U B R L R'
*4. *B R U R' L' R B' L R' U B'
*5. *B L U' L R U' B' L B' U' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U' F2 R U' R F2 R F' U'
*3. *L2 D' F' L D B' R B U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D'
*4. *L' R' F U L2 U' B2 R F' D2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw Uw' U' Fw' U B2 D' U2 Fw R B' L' Rw' R B Fw' F' R' D2 Uw' U L Rw' Fw D Uw' F2
*5. *R' B2 Fw' F2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 D' L2 Dw2 Fw' D' Uw Lw F D2 Rw Fw' Rw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' B Rw R' D' Bw2 F' D' B2 Rw2 D' F Dw2 Rw R2 Uw R2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 F' Uw2 R D Dw Bw Fw' Rw' Dw' L Lw2 Uw Lw2 D2 Fw U' Lw
*OH. *D' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' D' B2 U' L2 R' B F' R' U
*Clock. *UR3- DR6+ DL1+ UL4+ U2+ R6+ D5- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R1+ D0+ L3+ ALL4- DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B R L R U' B r'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *R B L B R L B' U L' B U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b f' l b l r' b' l' R' B F' R B L' F L' B
*2. *l' b' l' L' f' F' l' r' f' R' B' F' L' B L' R B'
*3. *L B b' f l' r' b' r' L F R' F L' B' R B R
*4. *R F l L' l' f r' f B' R' F R B' L F R' B
*5. *b l r' b B' l r b F L F R' B F R' B' L F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw R' U' Bw L' Lw' Rw L Bw R Rw' Uw' Lw Rw' L' R Bw Lw R' Bw' Rw Bw' B U Lw U' Bw Uw Bw' B U' Rw' B L' R' Lw R' B' Uw' B' u r l'
*2. *Bw U' Rw Lw' Uw' R' Rw Bw Rw' R L' Lw' Rw R' Bw Lw' Rw Uw' B' L U Lw U Bw L B' R U' Uw' L B' R' Lw R B Rw' U Lw U Uw' u' r' b
*3. *R Bw L Lw Bw' L B R' U' Lw Uw' Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw Rw L Uw R' Bw' B' Lw U' Bw' Lw' U R B Uw' Bw L U' Lw U Uw' B' L Rw R' L u r l' b
*4. *Rw' Bw Uw Lw B' Uw U' B Rw' U' L Lw' Bw L' Lw Bw' Rw L B Lw' U Bw' L' B' U' Lw Rw' Lw' B' Bw' Uw' Bw' R' Rw' B' Lw L' Uw' Lw' Rw r' l b
*5. *Rw U' Bw' B L Uw' L R U' B Bw Lw' Uw' R' U Lw R Uw' U Bw' Rw' U' Uw Bw L' B' R' Uw U L Lw' R Uw' B R U' Rw' L' B Uw' u' l'


----------



## freshcuber.de (Feb 28, 2019)

2x2: 9.20, 9.04, (8.20), 8.69, (13.98) = 8.97
3x3: (21.75), (28.37), 25.36, 25.99, 27.00 = 26.11
4x4: (1:37.85), 1:46.41, 1:43.79, (1:52.06), 1:46.98 = 1:45.72
5x5: 4:15.95, (3:50.24), (4:42.68), 4:27.59, 4:08.07 = 4:17.20
2+3+4 Relay: 2:29.34
2+3+4+5 Relay: 5:55.76
Clock: (22.76), (18.14), 19.37, 18.77, 22.13 = 20.09
Pyraminx: (8.43), (15.30), 14.83, 10.89, 11.58 = 12.43
Megaminx: (4:21.10), 4:19.73, 4:06.01, (3:43.84), 4:18.21 = 4:14.65
Skewb: 21.09, 17.49, 16.98, (15.61), (24.23) = 18.52


----------



## Clément B. (Feb 28, 2019)

2x2 : 3.17, (3.09), (5.42), 4.71, 4.59 = 4.16
3x3 : 11.80, 13.13, (11.11), 12.25, (13.31) = 12.39
4x4 : 41.50, 42.15, 43.09, (37.22), (43.94) = 12.25
5x5 : 1:32.14, 1:39.33, (1:40.13), (1:28.97), 1:38.91 = 1:36.79
6x6 : 3:20.51, (3:26.99), 3:07.97, 3:11.85, (3:06.79) = 3:13.44
3x3 OH : (26.73), 19.44, (18.88), 21.24, 23.37 = 21.35
234 Relay : 1:03.00
2345 Relay : 3:00.30
23456 Relay : 6:15.48
Square 1 : (25.74), 25.70, 17.51, (15.11), 20.31 = 21.17
Skewb : (11.26), 6.48, 8.41, (6.27), 9.64 = 8.17
Pyraminx : (8.15), (4.16), 6.10, 7.09, 6.35 = 6.51
Megaminx : (1:10.59), 1:30.39, 1:29.57, (1:30.61), 1:24.27 = 1:28.08
2BLD : 29.26, 46.81, 48.60 = 41.55
3BLD : 1:28.87, DNF, 1:43.46 = DNF
4BLD : 8:45.89 (PB!), DNF, DNF = DNF
MultiBLD : 5/6 in 33:48


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 28, 2019)

3x3: 
1. 15.92 
2. 13.58 
3. 14.71 
4. (17.56) 
5. (10.52) 

14.74 Average


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 1, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 R2 B D2 B L2 F D2 L2 F2 U L2 B' R B2 D B F2 L R' U' F


Spoiler



L2 B2 F R (U') //222
(F' L') L' //223
R' D' R D2 F' //F2L-1-c
L D2 L' D' F' D2 F D2 //g6c(19)

sk: L2 B2 F L' D' R D2 ^ F' L D2 L' * D' F' D2 F D2 L F U
^ D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 B'
* B U' B' D' B U B' D

sol: L2 B2 F L' D' R B U2 B' D2 B U2 B F' L D2 L' B U' B' D' B U B' F' D2 F D2 L F U (31)



*2. *R' U' F L2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' U B' R F2 D' L U L' F2 R' D R' U' F


Spoiler



(R' L2 U2) L B2 //222
D' R' F R F2 //223
D2 F' R' F //b6c (14)

sk: L ^ B2 D' $ R' F R F2 D2 F' R' F U2 L2 R
^ L' F2 * L B2 L' F2 L B2
* U' R' U L U' R U L'
$ D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B

3rd insertion turned out wrong (DNF)



*3. *R' U' F D2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R B' U R2 F L U B U2 B R' U' F 


Spoiler



L F' D U' B //EO
D2 B2 (U') //222
(L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2) //222+223
(R U' R U R2) //4c (19)

sk: L F' ^ D U' B D2 B2 R2 U' R' U R' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U
^ F U' B' * U F' U' B U
* R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U

sol: L U' B' R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U2 F' U' B D B D2 B2 R2 U' R' U R' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U (30)


----------



## EphraYeem (Mar 1, 2019)

3x3 - ao5: 16.83 {(14.99) , 17.34 , 17.85 , (17.96) , 15.31}


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2019)

CyanSandwich said:


> FMC
> 
> *1. *R' U' F D2 F2 R2 B D2 B L2 F D2 L2 F2 U L2 B' R B2 D B F2 L R' U' F
> 
> ...


There was a mistake in your final solution. If this was just a copying error to here, please let me know and I'll correct it in the database.


Spoiler



Should have been:
sol: L2 B2 F L' D' R B U2 B' D2 B U2 *B'* F' L D2 L' B U' B' D' B U B' F' D2 F D2 L F U (31)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2019)

Results for week 9: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and thecubingwizard!

*2x2x2*(164)
1.  1.24 DailyCuber
2.  1.37 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.57 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1.61 Legomanz
5.  1.72 OriginalUsername
6.  1.79 AdrianCubing
7.  1.83 asacuber
8.  1.86 Helmer Ewert
8.  1.86 MrKuba600
10.  1.90 TipsterTrickster
11.  1.92 oskarinn
12.  1.95 Lachlan Stephens
13.  2.13 Magdamini
14.  2.14 JoXCuber
15.  2.18 Awesomesaucer
16.  2.19 Angry_Mob
17.  2.21 JakubDrobny
18.  2.23 SimonK
19.  2.25 Kerry_Creech
20.  2.31 ExultantCarn
21.  2.32 asiahyoo1997
22.  2.38 cuberkid10
23.  2.46 Richie72
24.  2.55 Mcuber5
25.  2.57 Coneman
26.  2.61 boroc226han
27.  2.70 [email protected]
28.  2.72 JustinTimeCuber
29.  2.73 jancsi02
30.  2.79 Kylegadj
31.  2.81 Nicos
32.  2.82 mihnea3000
33.  2.86 Marcus Siu
34.  2.88 AidanNoogie
35.  2.89 Luke Garrett
36.  2.91 thecubingwizard
37.  2.94 2017LAMB06
38.  2.96 PlatonCuber
39.  2.98 camcuber
40.  3.06 JMHCubed
41.  3.07 tJardigradHe
42.  3.10 jason3141
43.  3.13 DGCubes
44.  3.15 Shadowjockey
45.  3.18 Underwatercuber
46.  3.25 CubingwithChris
47.  3.28 TheodorNordstrand
48.  3.30 Trig0n
49.  3.31 aaron paskow
50.  3.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  3.32 Ontricus
52.  3.36 Valken
53.  3.39 HawaiiLife745
53.  3.39 MartinN13
55.  3.50 2016LAIL01
56.  3.53 gutte02
57.  3.55 BandedCubing101
58.  3.64 Toothcraver55
59.  3.67 Neb
60.  3.69 Sixstringcal
60.  3.69 [email protected]
62.  3.70 PokeCubes
62.  3.70 skewber10
64.  3.71 Antto Pitkänen
65.  3.75 BradenTheMagician
66.  3.77 VJW
67.  3.78 Matt Hudon
68.  3.86 Parke187
69.  3.87 riz3ndrr
70.  3.89 ichcubegern
70.  3.89 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  3.95 ARandomCuber
73.  4.00 MattP98
74.  4.04 CubicPickle
75.  4.05 RileyN23
76.  4.08 Schmizee
76.  4.08 Raymond Luo
78.  4.09 V.Kochergin
79.  4.12 BiscutDNF
80.  4.16 Clément B.
81.  4.17 Ghost Cuber
82.  4.18 MCuber
82.  4.18 whatshisbucket
84.  4.21 NoProblemCubing
85.  4.22 Billabob
86.  4.23 sleipnir
87.  4.24 NathanaelCubes
88.  4.35 Dylan Swarts
89.  4.39 tavery343
90.  4.41 Fred Lang
91.  4.42 Vecolity
92.  4.43 giorgi
93.  4.44 Turkey vld
94.  4.45 angry broom
95.  4.46 abunickabhi
96.  4.58 VIBE_ZT
97.  4.59 d2polld
98.  4.64 Axepick06
99.  4.65 Cooki348
100.  4.66 SirWaffle
101.  4.76 Tanay Kapadia
101.  4.76 Sub1Hour
103.  4.77 Keenan Johnson
104.  4.81 João Vinicius
105.  4.85 Julio974
106.  4.91 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  4.91 swankfukinc
108.  4.99 Coinman_
109.  5.04 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
110.  5.09 PotatoesAreUs
111.  5.11 sigalig
112.  5.12 fun at the joy
112.  5.12 Arnav13
114.  5.18 begiuli65
115.  5.21 Glomnipotent
116.  5.22 filipemtx
116.  5.22 OJ Cubing
118.  5.23 cuber3141592
118.  5.23 OwenB
120.  5.31 oliviervlcube
121.  5.33 Rubiksdude4144
122.  5.34 TomTheCuber101
123.  5.39 John Benwell
124.  5.41 SpartanSailor
125.  5.45 topppits
126.  5.51 goidlon
127.  5.52 vilkkuti25
128.  5.56 Alpha cuber
129.  5.63 dschieses
130.  5.72 m24816
131.  5.78 qwer13
132.  5.81 brad711
133.  5.85 20luky3
134.  5.88 Pyra42
135.  5.91 Bogdan
136.  5.98 yovliporat
137.  6.19 JJonesUK
138.  6.30 M O
139.  6.42 xyzzy
140.  6.53 Billybong378
141.  6.55 theos
142.  6.66 TheCubingAddict980
143.  6.86 Petri Krzywacki
144.  7.05 ImmolatedMarmoset
145.  7.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
146.  7.36 kumato
147.  7.40 Dean5276
148.  7.56 It's Adi
149.  7.57 Mike Hughey
150.  7.83 B-cubes
151.  7.93 Y-Perm
152.  8.01 Bocancube
153.  8.03 UnknownCanvas
154.  8.48 CJCubing
155.  8.98 freshcuber.de
156.  9.04 Guilhermehrc
157.  9.22 One Wheel
158.  9.26 jalom12
159.  9.46 keebruce
160.  9.50 Aryan S
161.  9.56 SiddhantChandra
162.  10.85 Jacck
163.  12.70 GabGab
164.  18.09 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(200)
1.  7.18 Luke Garrett
2.  7.35 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.77 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  7.96 DailyCuber
5.  8.31 kirito
6.  8.37 RileyN23
7.  8.44 [email protected]
8.  8.58 OriginalUsername
9.  8.61 turtwig
10.  8.64 Marco21
11.  8.80 JustinTimeCuber
12.  8.85 cuberkid10
13.  8.86 Andrew_Douzenis
14.  8.88 MrKuba600
15.  8.92 G2013
16.  9.01 CubingwithChris
17.  9.03 ichcubegern
18.  9.05 Zeke Mackay
19.  9.14 JakubDrobny
20.  9.25 PlatonCuber
21.  9.40 tJardigradHe
22.  9.44 thecubingwizard
23.  9.50 Kylegadj
24.  9.51 boroc226han
25.  9.56 Zach Clark
26.  9.57 camcuber
27.  9.63 TheDubDubJr
28.  9.77 jancsi02
29.  9.82 aaron paskow
30.  9.85 Magdamini
31.  10.00 Underwatercuber
32.  10.04 mihnea3000
33.  10.13 Shadowjockey
34.  10.22 Nikhil George
35.  10.28 Marcus Siu
36.  10.47 Helmer Ewert
37.  10.52 BandedCubing101
38.  10.61 Valken
39.  10.65 Legomanz
40.  10.66 DGCubes
41.  10.72 MCuber
42.  10.78 ExultantCarn
43.  10.81 [email protected]
44.  10.82 SirWaffle
45.  10.87 HawaiiLife745
46.  10.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  10.89 JoXCuber
47.  10.89 Toothcraver55
49.  10.90 SimonK
50.  10.91 Richie72
51.  10.96 YoniStrass
51.  10.96 PokeCubes
53.  11.17 AdrianCubing
53.  11.17 Pyra42
55.  11.21 gutte02
56.  11.23 AidanNoogie
57.  11.38 2017LAMB06
57.  11.38 2018JAIN01
59.  11.44 sleipnir
60.  11.46 ARandomCuber
61.  11.49 Milesb95
62.  11.55 BiscutDNF
63.  11.57 oskarinn
64.  11.59 xpoes
65.  11.65 Keroma12
66.  11.78 GenTheThief
67.  11.86 Lachlan Stephens
68.  11.93 BradenTheMagician
69.  12.06 2016LAIL01
70.  12.16 Nicos
70.  12.16 giorgi
72.  12.21 Raymond Luo
73.  12.29 Awesomesaucer
74.  12.30 sigalig
75.  12.33 abunickabhi
76.  12.35 Ontricus
77.  12.39 Clément B.
78.  12.67 Abhi
79.  12.68 Keenan Johnson
80.  12.72 Logan
81.  12.76 Neb
82.  12.87 fun at the joy
83.  12.92 NathanaelCubes
83.  12.92 skewber10
85.  12.96 OJ Cubing
86.  13.00 Axel Lönnstedt
87.  13.13 TheodorNordstrand
88.  13.16 Rubiksdude4144
89.  13.17 Glomnipotent
90.  13.36 V.Kochergin
91.  13.41 Trig0n
92.  13.53 Turkey vld
92.  13.53 cuber3141592
94.  13.55 MattP98
95.  13.68 Kerry_Creech
96.  13.69 begiuli65
97.  13.73 Mcuber5
98.  13.77 Coinman_
99.  13.79 buzzteam4
100.  13.84 d2polld
101.  13.92 NoProblemCubing
101.  13.92 PotatoesAreUs
103.  13.95 [email protected]
104.  14.00 Angry_Mob
105.  14.05 whatshisbucket
106.  14.07 Fred Lang
107.  14.08 T1_M0
108.  14.25 m24816
109.  14.28 João Vinicius
110.  14.45 Cooki348
111.  14.46 riz3ndrr
112.  14.49 Antto Pitkänen
113.  14.50 MartinN13
114.  14.54 swankfukinc
115.  14.56 Coneman
116.  14.60 B-cubes
117.  14.65 Dylan Swarts
118.  14.74 SM cubing
119.  14.77 Letmeinpls
120.  14.95 VJW
121.  15.18 ican97
122.  15.43 Guilhermehrc
123.  15.58 TheNoobCuber
124.  15.59 Matt Hudon
125.  15.70 JMHCubed
126.  15.84 20luky3
127.  15.93 colegemuth
128.  16.00 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
129.  16.02 Vecolity
130.  16.09 nms777
131.  16.10 revaldoah
132.  16.11 OwenB
133.  16.29 ElectricDoodie
134.  16.31 Bogdan
135.  16.52 Ghost Cuber
136.  16.63 Billabob
137.  16.65 Julio974
138.  16.83 EphraYeem
139.  16.84 Sub1Hour
140.  16.94 audiophile121
141.  16.96 Schmizee
142.  17.20 filipemtx
143.  17.21 JJonesUK
144.  17.22 InlandEmpireCuber
145.  17.27 Alpha cuber
146.  17.52 Arnav13
147.  17.56 TomTheCuber101
148.  17.83 Parke187
149.  17.90 tavery343
149.  17.90 WoowyBaby
151.  17.99 brad711
152.  18.02 M O
153.  18.34 Dean5276
154.  18.37 kumato
155.  18.38 Tanay Kapadia
156.  18.75 dnguyen2204
157.  18.90 vilkkuti25
158.  18.98 John Benwell
159.  19.00 oliviervlcube
160.  19.04 topppits
160.  19.04 xyzzy
162.  19.23 Axepick06
163.  19.70 xbrandationx
164.  19.97 SpartanSailor
165.  20.05 deadcat
166.  20.08 VIBE_ZT
167.  20.24 Caleb/spooderskewb
168.  20.43 Mike Hughey
169.  20.65 SiddhantChandra
170.  20.71 TheCubingAddict980
171.  20.78 VTCubers
172.  20.81 Petri Krzywacki
173.  21.12 Deri Nata Wijaya
174.  21.14 UnknownCanvas
175.  21.51 theos
176.  22.29 ThatLucas
177.  22.62 Bocancube
178.  23.55 VisionDLX
179.  24.49 Edwardtw92
180.  25.72 CJCubing
181.  26.12 freshcuber.de
182.  26.16 One Wheel
183.  26.50 craccho
184.  27.32 Y-Perm
185.  29.00 It's Adi
186.  29.24 Lvl9001Wizard
187.  29.42 goidlon
188.  29.87 dschieses
189.  30.96 angry broom
190.  31.29 Billybong378
191.  31.35 GabGab
192.  31.61 keebruce
193.  31.78 ImmolatedMarmoset
194.  31.84 Foreright
195.  32.76 Aryan S
196.  33.70 jalom12
197.  34.61 Jacck
198.  36.45 MatsBergsten
199.  47.74 JailtonMendes
200.  51.28 Binary01_


*4x4x4*(120)
1.  29.87 cuberkid10
2.  32.52 thecubingwizard
3.  32.72 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  33.58 jancsi02
5.  34.41 ichcubegern
6.  34.63 Khairur Rachim
7.  35.90 Marco21
8.  36.43 G2013
9.  36.57 AidanNoogie
10.  37.44 mihnea3000
11.  38.23 MrKuba600
12.  38.46 Nikhil George
13.  38.59 Shadowjockey
14.  38.79 Helmer Ewert
15.  38.90 RileyN23
16.  39.35 tJardigradHe
17.  39.46 OriginalUsername
18.  39.92 gutte02
19.  39.99 Magdamini
20.  40.50 turtwig
21.  41.60 DailyCuber
22.  42.16 abunickabhi
23.  42.25 Clément B.
24.  42.33 Valken
25.  42.47 JakubDrobny
26.  42.53 Nicos
27.  42.60 Luke Garrett
28.  43.40 PokeCubes
29.  44.10 Marcus Siu
30.  44.17 BradenTheMagician
31.  44.23 Mcuber5
32.  44.75 boroc226han
33.  44.92 SirWaffle
34.  45.01 Keenan Johnson
35.  45.03 DGCubes
36.  45.41 2017LAMB06
37.  45.51 HawaiiLife745
38.  45.67 2016LAIL01
39.  46.79 sigalig
40.  47.61 Kerry_Creech
41.  47.83 SimonK
42.  47.84 sleipnir
43.  48.30 xyzzy
44.  48.46 BiscutDNF
45.  48.52 Ontricus
46.  48.55 oskarinn
47.  49.19 20luky3
48.  49.26 JustinTimeCuber
49.  49.27 cuber3141592
50.  50.02 Pyra42
51.  50.46 YoniStrass
52.  50.48 T1_M0
53.  50.52 Neb
54.  50.78 Coinman_
55.  50.87 V.Kochergin
56.  51.32 MCuber
57.  51.40 Axel Lönnstedt
58.  51.59 Keroma12
59.  51.62 Aleksandar Dukleski
60.  51.87 AdrianCubing
61.  52.40 aaron paskow
62.  52.49 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
63.  52.70 [email protected]
64.  53.90 OJ Cubing
65.  53.98 MattP98
66.  54.02 MartinN13
67.  54.31 begiuli65
68.  54.40 João Vinicius
69.  54.53 swankfukinc
70.  54.55 m24816
71.  54.73 Cooki348
72.  54.85 TheodorNordstrand
73.  54.90 ARandomCuber
74.  55.09 fun at the joy
75.  56.49 Glomnipotent
76.  56.53 PotatoesAreUs
77.  57.00 Dylan Swarts
78.  57.37 skewber10
79.  58.13 Matt Hudon
80.  59.32 TheNoobCuber
81.  59.61 UnknownCanvas
82.  1:00.61 Rubiksdude4144
83.  1:01.27 Turkey vld
84.  1:02.75 topppits
85.  1:04.23 brad711
86.  1:04.63 [email protected]
87.  1:05.71 OwenB
88.  1:05.99 Last Layer King
89.  1:06.93 whatshisbucket
90.  1:07.06 BleachedTurtle
91.  1:07.62 John Benwell
92.  1:07.99 Antto Pitkänen
93.  1:09.09 SpartanSailor
94.  1:09.42 Vecolity
95.  1:12.22 Logan
96.  1:13.07 Awesomesaucer
97.  1:15.39 Arnav13
98.  1:17.72 kumato
99.  1:18.80 M O
100.  1:20.35 One Wheel
101.  1:20.37 Petri Krzywacki
102.  1:21.18 Julio974
103.  1:21.46 Sub1Hour
104.  1:23.28 VIBE_ZT
105.  1:24.26 Angry_Mob
106.  1:24.69 Mike Hughey
107.  1:35.24 theos
108.  1:39.39 Letmeinpls
109.  1:45.73 freshcuber.de
110.  1:47.13 Jacck
111.  1:52.17 Bocancube
112.  1:54.79 dschieses
113.  2:15.58 It's Adi
114.  2:43.47 keebruce
115.  2:46.67 Dean5276
116.  3:00.38 SiddhantChandra
117.  3:20.73 Axepick06
118.  3:51.53 goidlon
119.  DNF VJW
119.  DNF angry broom


*5x5x5*(84)
1.  52.07 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:02.13 cuberkid10
3.  1:05.74 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:06.97 thecubingwizard
5.  1:08.57 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:10.01 Shadowjockey
7.  1:12.76 ichcubegern
8.  1:13.36 Valken
9.  1:14.26 HawaiiLife745
10.  1:15.51 OriginalUsername
11.  1:17.48 Marcus Siu
12.  1:19.10 MrKuba600
13.  1:19.61 SirWaffle
14.  1:20.13 DGCubes
15.  1:22.42 sigalig
16.  1:22.90 cuber3141592
17.  1:24.57 Milesb95
18.  1:24.75 DailyCuber
19.  1:24.96 RileyN23
20.  1:25.20 abunickabhi
21.  1:27.95 JakubDrobny
22.  1:29.12 PotatoesAreUs
23.  1:30.02 Magdamini
24.  1:30.77 Keroma12
25.  1:31.28 boroc226han
26.  1:31.67 xyzzy
27.  1:32.18 begiuli65
28.  1:32.92 Nicos
29.  1:33.92 camcuber
30.  1:34.13 colegemuth
31.  1:34.32 OJ Cubing
32.  1:35.63 YoniStrass
33.  1:36.14 Glomnipotent
34.  1:36.56 Dylan Swarts
35.  1:36.79 Clément B.
36.  1:38.33 oskarinn
37.  1:39.30 Mcuber5
38.  1:40.29 Coinman_
39.  1:40.57 aaron paskow
40.  1:41.24 Neb
41.  1:41.36 Keenan Johnson
42.  1:43.09 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
43.  1:45.76 VJW
44.  1:47.06 Ontricus
45.  1:47.77 ARandomCuber
46.  1:47.98 m24816
47.  1:49.51 MattP98
48.  1:52.73 whatshisbucket
49.  1:53.78 [email protected]
50.  1:57.00 JustinTimeCuber
51.  1:57.35 swankfukinc
52.  1:57.42 2016LAIL01
53.  1:57.80 TheodorNordstrand
54.  1:59.29 brad711
55.  2:00.98 NoProblemCubing
56.  2:02.05 Sub1Hour
57.  2:03.67 BiscutDNF
58.  2:04.08 Pyra42
59.  2:04.83 giorgi
60.  2:07.05 Cooki348
61.  2:08.13 Luke Garrett
62.  2:10.50 B-cubes
63.  2:11.37 topppits
64.  2:13.97 20luky3
65.  2:14.41 Mike Hughey
66.  2:14.66 John Benwell
67.  2:15.43 Vecolity
68.  2:15.92 MartinN13
69.  2:16.51 fun at the joy
70.  2:22.94 V.Kochergin
71.  2:24.45 UnknownCanvas
72.  2:26.72 theos
73.  2:41.18 One Wheel
74.  2:43.84 sleipnir
75.  2:48.78 Petri Krzywacki
76.  2:51.27 hotufos
77.  3:24.97 M O
78.  3:29.37 dschieses
79.  3:53.69 Arnav13
80.  4:17.20 freshcuber.de
81.  4:25.61 MatsBergsten
82.  DNF AidanNoogie
82.  DNF GabGab
82.  DNF TheNoobCuber


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  2:00.91 ichcubegern
2.  2:01.59 Shadowjockey
3.  2:10.66 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  2:18.17 cuber3141592
5.  2:22.57 xyzzy
6.  2:28.76 OriginalUsername
7.  2:31.32 Valken
8.  2:41.30 colegemuth
9.  2:47.79 Coinman_
10.  2:49.25 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
11.  2:51.59 Neb
12.  2:54.18 DGCubes
13.  2:55.21 PotatoesAreUs
14.  3:13.16 Keenan Johnson
15.  3:13.44 Clément B.
16.  3:20.54 swankfukinc
17.  3:22.41 oskarinn
18.  3:22.70 Mcuber5
19.  3:34.11 Dylan Swarts
20.  3:34.76 m24816
21.  3:51.44 whatshisbucket
22.  3:59.27 Sub1Hour
23.  4:00.20 UnknownCanvas
24.  4:28.57 Mike Hughey
25.  4:28.78 John Benwell
26.  4:44.24 One Wheel
27.  4:59.95 theos
28.  5:11.52 Legomanz
29.  5:14.78 hotufos
30.  5:20.55 topppits
31.  6:11.52 Petri Krzywacki
32.  DNF AidanNoogie
32.  DNF VJW
32.  DNF Vecolity
32.  DNF T1_M0
32.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:34.21 Marco21
2.  3:00.26 ichcubegern
3.  3:01.61 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:34.29 Valken
5.  3:41.97 colegemuth
6.  3:58.61 OriginalUsername
7.  4:05.84 xyzzy
8.  4:09.00 Neb
9.  4:12.91 Coinman_
10.  4:23.62 DGCubes
11.  4:26.80 PotatoesAreUs
12.  4:45.06 abunickabhi
13.  4:57.79 swankfukinc
14.  5:32.33 oskarinn
15.  5:37.01 Mcuber5
16.  5:40.32 m24816
17.  5:58.16 Sub1Hour
18.  6:25.30 Mike Hughey
19.  6:37.45 One Wheel
20.  6:58.92 vilkkuti25
21.  7:04.75 VJW
22.  7:41.43 theos
23.  8:22.81 topppits
24.  10:14.28 Petri Krzywacki
25.  DNF brad711
25.  DNF hotufos
25.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
25.  DNF UnknownCanvas
25.  DNF MCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(66)
1.  2.92 goidlon
2.  4.17 boroc226han
3.  6.35 CJCubing


Spoiler



4.  6.66 JakubDrobny
5.  7.20 TheDubDubJr
6.  7.24 PlatonCuber
7.  7.77 SimonK
8.  7.84 oskarinn
9.  8.81 Khairur Rachim
10.  9.06 begiuli65
11.  9.17 TipsterTrickster
12.  10.11 OriginalUsername
13.  10.42 2017LAMB06
14.  10.71 Marcus Siu
15.  11.19 NathanaelCubes
16.  11.49 PokeCubes
17.  11.79 ExultantCarn
18.  14.42 MartinN13
19.  14.68 ichcubegern
20.  15.56 G2013
21.  16.23 aaron paskow
22.  17.49 Last Layer King
23.  17.58 [email protected]
24.  18.85 Mcuber5
25.  19.97 angry broom
26.  20.66 abunickabhi
27.  20.67 Valken
28.  22.11 MattP98
29.  23.70 Mike Hughey
30.  23.89 Nicos
31.  24.50 OJ Cubing
32.  24.65 Shadowjockey
33.  28.23 Antto Pitkänen
34.  28.52 Angry_Mob
35.  28.54 Ontricus
36.  29.26 Clément B.
37.  29.97 Keenan Johnson
38.  30.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
39.  30.77 BiscutDNF
40.  31.57 TheodorNordstrand
41.  33.67 Turkey vld
42.  33.76 cuberkid10
43.  36.72 Cooki348
44.  37.23 VJW
45.  37.67 MatsBergsten
46.  38.44 whatshisbucket
47.  40.28 Coneman
48.  40.83 João Vinicius
49.  41.04 m24816
50.  42.56 Fred Lang
51.  42.59 MCuber
52.  43.34 yovliporat
53.  43.98 Axel Lönnstedt
54.  46.12 Bogdan
55.  47.66 John Benwell
56.  48.02 Bocancube
57.  48.06 Pyra42
58.  48.09 Jacck
59.  50.28 fun at the joy
60.  54.92 xyzzy
61.  56.60 Alpha cuber
62.  57.27 Arnav13
63.  58.59 Billybong378
64.  59.34 Trig0n
65.  1:07.12 Axepick06
66.  1:18.64 theos


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(59)
1.  20.14 Andrew_Rizo
2.  20.56 sigalig
3.  21.10 ican97


Spoiler



4.  24.42 abunickabhi
5.  25.55 G2013
6.  26.88 Nikhil George
7.  32.88 T1_M0
8.  34.67 BandedCubing101
9.  35.22 Underwatercuber
10.  43.93 Last Layer King
11.  44.97 OJ Cubing
12.  45.65 Keenan Johnson
13.  49.24 revaldoah
14.  52.80 YoniStrass
15.  54.95 [email protected]
16.  55.81 BiscutDNF
17.  1:04.25 Ontricus
18.  1:04.58 Mcuber5
19.  1:14.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
20.  1:15.11 topppits
21.  1:15.50 MatsBergsten
22.  1:17.33 Mike Hughey
23.  1:28.87 Clément B.
24.  1:36.97 Nicos
25.  1:39.29 MattP98
26.  1:43.43 Cooki348
27.  1:44.09 João Vinicius
28.  1:44.54 qwer13
29.  1:46.02 2017LAMB06
30.  1:48.06 Helmer Ewert
31.  1:50.23 m24816
32.  1:54.26 dnguyen2204
33.  1:58.66 NathanaelCubes
34.  2:15.59 HawaiiLife745
35.  2:19.32 whatshisbucket
36.  2:33.48 elimescube
37.  2:33.61 2016LAIL01
38.  2:33.67 Alpha cuber
39.  2:43.07 Jacck
40.  2:47.04 TheodorNordstrand
41.  2:56.77 SpartanSailor
42.  2:57.12 Bocancube
43.  2:58.83 fun at the joy
44.  3:11.95 Turkey vld
45.  3:15.83 dschieses
46.  3:21.55 brad711
47.  3:36.63 Pyra42
48.  4:00.97 JakubDrobny
49.  4:45.02 MCuber
50.  6:04.59 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
51.  7:10.00 theos
52.  10:01.68 Arnav13
53.  DNF boroc226han
53.  DNF VTCubers
53.  DNF VJW
53.  DNF Valken
53.  DNF Axepick06
53.  DNF ichcubegern
53.  DNF thecubingwizard


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(18)
1.  1:49.98 sigalig
2.  2:08.15 abunickabhi
3.  3:12.12 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  4:01.07 OJ Cubing
5.  5:13.31 [email protected]
6.  5:53.85 Mike Hughey
7.  6:15.16 MatsBergsten
8.  7:35.13 Deri Nata Wijaya
9.  8:21.12 Jacck
10.  8:45.89 Clément B.
11.  10:02.68 VJW
12.  11:03.91 Ontricus
13.  12:53.26 Dylan Swarts
14.  17:36.19 brad711
15.  DNF G2013
15.  DNF Keenan Johnson
15.  DNF topppits
15.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(13)
1.  3:46.95 sigalig
2.  5:39.57 abunickabhi
3.  6:08.84 G2013


Spoiler



4.  7:33.92 OJ Cubing
5.  12:32.07 Mike Hughey
6.  16:40.41 Jacck
7.  17:39.87 TheDubDubJr
8.  DNF Keenan Johnson
8.  DNF brad711
8.  DNF MatsBergsten
8.  DNF BiscutDNF
8.  DNF Ontricus
8.  DNF T1_M0


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF T1_M0

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  37:48.80 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(21)
1.  49/50 58:58 sigalig
2.  16/19 50:32 Keenan Johnson
3.  10/11 57:27 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  13/17 59:02 Deri Nata Wijaya
5.  8/9 55:06 topppits
6.  11/16 57:21 Mike Hughey
7.  7/9 60:00 brad711
8.  5/6 32:28 Dylan Swarts
9.  5/6 33:48 Clément B.
10.  3/3 3:03 abunickabhi
11.  13/23 54:41 Keroma12
12.  2/2 3:10 Underwatercuber
13.  2/2 5:04 revaldoah
14.  2/2 10:55 Pyra42
15.  6/10 50:36 [email protected]
16.  6/10 56:55 Last Layer King
17.  2/3 9:11 VJW
18.  7/13 58:30 BiscutDNF
19.  1/2 8:20 João Vinicius
19.  1/2 44 angry broom
19.  0/2 13:02 Cooki348


*3x3x3 one-handed*(126)
1.  12.53 asiahyoo1997
2.  12.92 Khairur Rachim
3.  14.61 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  15.16 Luke Garrett
5.  15.49 2017LAMB06
6.  15.53 DailyCuber
7.  15.69 OriginalUsername
8.  16.03 Nikhil George
9.  16.76 PokeCubes
10.  16.82 thecubingwizard
11.  16.94 turtwig
12.  16.97 2016LAIL01
13.  17.14 mihnea3000
14.  17.31 tJardigradHe
15.  17.39 Helmer Ewert
16.  17.51 GenTheThief
17.  17.74 Marco21
18.  17.94 Magdamini
19.  18.39 cuberkid10
20.  18.49 SimonK
21.  18.78 ARandomCuber
22.  18.94 sleipnir
23.  18.95 NathanaelCubes
24.  19.07 Marcus Siu
25.  19.17 HawaiiLife745
26.  19.50 JakubDrobny
27.  19.61 SirWaffle
28.  19.90 JustinTimeCuber
29.  20.31 YoniStrass
30.  20.40 Kerry_Creech
31.  20.44 Glomnipotent
32.  20.47 camcuber
33.  20.53 MCuber
34.  20.54 Lachlan Stephens
35.  20.69 BiscutDNF
36.  20.90 Nicos
36.  20.90 xpoes
38.  21.01 MrKuba600
39.  21.31 oskarinn
40.  21.35 Clément B.
41.  21.45 Toothcraver55
42.  21.64 riz3ndrr
43.  21.72 Coinman_
44.  21.96 Shadowjockey
45.  22.01 Mcuber5
46.  22.03 aaron paskow
47.  22.11 xyzzy
48.  22.68 Ontricus
49.  23.04 DGCubes
50.  23.39 AdrianCubing
51.  23.73 Axel Lönnstedt
52.  24.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
53.  24.39 Pyra42
54.  24.64 Neb
55.  24.69 sigalig
55.  24.69 boroc226han
57.  24.70 abunickabhi
58.  24.76 NoProblemCubing
58.  24.76 Awesomesaucer
60.  24.91 Valken
61.  25.06 Keroma12
62.  25.40 [email protected]
63.  25.62 João Vinicius
64.  25.85 d2polld
65.  26.05 begiuli65
66.  26.37 MattP98
66.  26.37 [email protected]
68.  26.52 Angry_Mob
69.  26.61 skewber10
70.  26.74 T1_M0
71.  26.92 Letmeinpls
72.  27.08 B-cubes
73.  27.31 TheodorNordstrand
74.  27.39 Keenan Johnson
75.  27.48 Milesb95
76.  27.57 Antto Pitkänen
77.  27.94 trav1
78.  28.01 OJ Cubing
79.  28.26 Rubiksdude4144
80.  28.74 revaldoah
81.  28.98 TheNoobCuber
82.  29.55 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
83.  29.62 tavery343
84.  29.72 swankfukinc
85.  29.80 2018JAIN01
86.  30.16 Raymond Luo
87.  30.50 cuber3141592
87.  30.50 nms777
89.  30.71 Tanay Kapadia
90.  31.02 V.Kochergin
91.  31.29 Caleb/spooderskewb
92.  31.58 Dylan Swarts
93.  32.36 PotatoesAreUs
93.  32.36 Bogdan
95.  32.63 Alpha cuber
96.  32.91 OwenB
97.  33.31 m24816
98.  33.37 fun at the joy
99.  34.47 Parke187
100.  34.58 Logan
101.  35.06 Julio974
102.  35.26 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  36.19 brad711
104.  36.82 Mike Hughey
105.  37.95 audiophile121
106.  38.29 VJW
107.  39.63 John Benwell
108.  39.76 Schmizee
109.  41.15 Sub1Hour
110.  45.72 Axepick06
111.  46.67 Petri Krzywacki
112.  47.13 Vecolity
113.  48.73 Arnav13
114.  48.80 dnguyen2204
115.  49.32 Deri Nata Wijaya
116.  51.85 M O
117.  55.27 VTCubers
118.  1:01.53 Bocancube
119.  1:04.57 jalom12
120.  1:08.86 whatshisbucket
121.  1:10.58 angry broom
122.  1:21.26 Billybong378
123.  1:32.63 GabGab
124.  1:39.17 theos
125.  DNF MartinN13
125.  DNF Cooki348


*3x3x3 With feet*(14)
1.  32.64 JoXCuber
2.  33.00 tJardigradHe
3.  44.88 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  45.04 AdrianCubing
5.  48.34 OriginalUsername
6.  1:35.23 V.Kochergin
7.  1:38.75 Mike Hughey
8.  1:56.89 MattP98
9.  1:59.19 Kit Clement
10.  2:13.59 Neb
11.  2:44.13 Parke187
12.  5:04.16 VJW
13.  5:56.82 Fred Lang
14.  DNF ichcubegern


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  35.54 thecubingwizard
2.  45.29 abunickabhi
3.  52.54 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:05.67 Mike Hughey
5.  1:15.32 m24816
6.  1:18.82 whatshisbucket
7.  1:20.68 BiscutDNF
8.  1:28.49 Fred Lang
9.  1:33.91 theos
10.  DNF MCuber
10.  DNF Bocancube


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(28)
1.  25.67 (26, 24, 27) TheDubDubJr
1.  25.67 (26, 25, 26) Tommy Kiprillis
3.  26.67 (28, 25, 27) TheodorNordstrand


Spoiler



4.  27.67 (27, 27, 29) Shadowjockey
5.  28.67 (31, 27, 28) RCTACameron
6.  29.67 (29, 33, 27) ichcubegern
7.  31.33 (27, 32, 35) Bogdan
8.  31.67 (28, 36, 31) Jacck
8.  31.67 (29, 34, 32) Theo Leinad
10.  33.00 (31, 35, 33) craccho
10.  33.00 (31, 35, 33) theos
12.  35.33 (38, 32, 36) Mike Hughey
13.  40.00 (39, 41, 40) OriginalUsername
14.  43.00 (41, 40, 48) abunickabhi
15.  52.33 (43, 59, 55) João Vinicius
16.  63.33 (60, 71, 59) Cooki348
17.  DNF (28, DNF, DNF) Bubbagrub
17.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) G2013
17.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) mutlu ozcelebi
17.  DNF (31, DNF, 30) CyanSandwich
17.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) WoowyBaby
17.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) DailyCuber
17.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
17.  DNF (41, 44, DNS) revaldoah
17.  DNF (48, DNF, 47) aaron paskow
17.  DNF (64, 71, DNS) Bocancube
17.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) PlatonCuber
17.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Rubiksdude4144


*2-3-4 Relay*(76)
1.  40.94 cuberkid10
2.  46.39 thecubingwizard
3.  47.55 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  49.31 G2013
5.  49.68 ichcubegern
6.  51.86 Valken
7.  53.12 Shadowjockey
8.  53.44 DailyCuber
9.  54.48 PokeCubes
10.  57.76 Luke Garrett
11.  58.54 OriginalUsername
12.  59.80 abunickabhi
13.  1:00.18 JakubDrobny
14.  1:01.98 sleipnir
15.  1:03.00 Clément B.
16.  1:03.42 SirWaffle
17.  1:05.07 m24816
18.  1:05.51 RileyN23
19.  1:05.65 HawaiiLife745
20.  1:05.72 Mcuber5
21.  1:06.94 Keenan Johnson
22.  1:07.00 aaron paskow
23.  1:07.20 MCuber
24.  1:07.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  1:08.05 oskarinn
26.  1:08.11 ARandomCuber
27.  1:08.29 DGCubes
28.  1:09.24 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
29.  1:10.68 Ontricus
30.  1:12.74 boroc226han
31.  1:14.41 Neb
32.  1:14.42 TheodorNordstrand
33.  1:14.50 BiscutDNF
34.  1:14.74 fun at the joy
35.  1:15.25 Glomnipotent
36.  1:16.41 Turkey vld
37.  1:17.07 V.Kochergin
38.  1:17.10 [email protected]
39.  1:18.97 Dylan Swarts
40.  1:20.10 OJ Cubing
41.  1:20.31 xyzzy
42.  1:21.59 MartinN13
43.  1:22.94 VJW
44.  1:24.34 angry broom
45.  1:25.39 Pyra42
46.  1:25.79 InlandEmpireCuber
47.  1:25.88 PotatoesAreUs
48.  1:26.48 skewber10
49.  1:26.90 Cooki348
50.  1:30.82 begiuli65
51.  1:30.96 John Benwell
52.  1:32.50 whatshisbucket
53.  1:33.29 swankfukinc
54.  1:34.02 Antto Pitkänen
55.  1:34.13 Mike Hughey
56.  1:35.12 Arnav13
57.  1:37.53 Awesomesaucer
58.  1:38.55 brad711
59.  1:39.90 Julio974
60.  1:43.38 Sub1Hour
61.  1:45.98 kumato
62.  1:46.22 Vecolity
63.  1:46.35 [email protected]
64.  1:48.33 UnknownCanvas
65.  2:10.94 Petri Krzywacki
66.  2:13.46 Angry_Mob
67.  2:15.82 Aryan S
68.  2:29.34 freshcuber.de
69.  2:29.36 Bocancube
70.  2:30.69 One Wheel
71.  2:36.80 Jacck
72.  2:40.80 theos
73.  3:00.50 Dean5276
74.  3:43.18 MatsBergsten
75.  4:23.68 goidlon
76.  4:28.18 Axepick06


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:52.00 cuberkid10
2.  1:54.92 ichcubegern
3.  1:58.53 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:59.23 thecubingwizard
5.  2:09.46 Valken
6.  2:16.86 SirWaffle
7.  2:17.74 OriginalUsername
8.  2:24.81 DGCubes
9.  2:29.04 Shadowjockey
10.  2:33.47 abunickabhi
11.  2:37.70 PotatoesAreUs
12.  2:38.72 Keenan Johnson
13.  2:43.70 MCuber
14.  2:46.23 Dylan Swarts
15.  2:48.14 Mcuber5
16.  2:49.56 OJ Cubing
17.  2:50.59 oskarinn
18.  2:54.44 Coinman_
19.  2:55.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  2:56.24 aaron paskow
21.  2:59.63 BiscutDNF
22.  2:59.97 Ontricus
23.  3:00.30 Clément B.
24.  3:06.50 m24816
25.  3:09.77 ARandomCuber
26.  3:11.54 [email protected]
27.  3:12.41 swankfukinc
28.  3:15.23 Neb
29.  3:15.76 Cooki348
30.  3:17.59 whatshisbucket
31.  3:21.64 VJW
32.  3:29.68 Pyra42
33.  3:38.63 fun at the joy
34.  3:45.81 Sub1Hour
35.  3:45.94 brad711
36.  4:09.71 Vecolity
37.  4:12.38 Mike Hughey
38.  4:16.42 V.Kochergin
39.  4:19.99 theos
40.  4:27.51 One Wheel
41.  4:42.41 Petri Krzywacki
42.  5:54.83 Arnav13
43.  5:55.76 freshcuber.de
44.  7:30.98 Bocancube


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  4:05.87 ichcubegern
2.  4:11.71 thecubingwizard
3.  4:42.45 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:42.74 Valken
5.  5:06.25 OriginalUsername
6.  5:56.57 Neb
7.  5:57.35 oskarinn
8.  6:15.48 Clément B.
9.  6:42.69 PotatoesAreUs
10.  6:42.76 m24816
11.  6:51.12 Mcuber5
12.  6:55.88 swankfukinc
13.  7:20.32 VJW
14.  7:32.44 whatshisbucket
15.  8:13.34 Sub1Hour
16.  8:46.89 Mike Hughey
17.  9:09.55 theos
18.  9:11.89 One Wheel
19.  9:52.75 Antto Pitkänen
20.  10:53.65 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)
1.  7:22.29 ichcubegern
2.  7:29.75 thecubingwizard
3.  8:46.19 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  9:15.04 xyzzy
5.  10:06.02 Coinman_
6.  10:16.52 begiuli65
7.  10:28.45 PotatoesAreUs
8.  11:19.08 m24816
9.  11:34.78 abunickabhi
10.  11:34.96 Neb
11.  12:19.23 swankfukinc
12.  12:27.35 oskarinn
13.  13:07.48 VJW
14.  14:19.36 Mcuber5
15.  14:38.11 Sub1Hour
16.  15:12.91 Mike Hughey
17.  15:50.34 One Wheel
18.  17:08.96 Antto Pitkänen
19.  17:38.08 theos
20.  19:42.10 Last Layer King
21.  20:59.83 Petri Krzywacki


*Clock*(48)
1.  5.20 MartinN13
2.  6.04 TipsterTrickster
3.  6.26 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.70 ARandomCuber
5.  7.80 MattP98
6.  7.89 AdrianCubing
7.  8.57 cuberkid10
8.  8.63 PotatoesAreUs
9.  8.76 MCuber
10.  9.12 Matt Hudon
11.  9.23 JoXCuber
12.  9.27 Magdamini
13.  9.48 T1_M0
14.  9.53 oliviervlcube
15.  9.57 trav1
16.  10.45 OJ Cubing
17.  10.87 Shadowjockey
18.  12.28 OriginalUsername
19.  13.77 HawaiiLife745
20.  13.79 JakubDrobny
21.  14.34 SirWaffle
22.  14.47 ichcubegern
23.  15.26 thecubingwizard
24.  15.39 RyuKagamine
25.  16.06 VIBE_ZT
26.  16.95 Parke187
27.  17.10 Neb
28.  17.21 Mike Hughey
29.  17.31 Rubiksdude4144
30.  17.57 swankfukinc
31.  18.67 Pyra42
32.  19.66 oskarinn
33.  19.70 skewber10
34.  20.09 freshcuber.de
35.  20.51 boroc226han
36.  20.71 Vecolity
37.  22.24 Foreright
38.  22.55 Julio974
39.  25.34 m24816
40.  25.36 Legomanz
41.  26.24 John Benwell
42.  26.34 Sub1Hour
43.  27.86 hotufos
44.  37.61 CJCubing
45.  41.91 One Wheel
46.  53.03 Bocancube
47.  1:36.88 fun at the joy
48.  DNF Mcuber5


*Megaminx*(63)
1.  49.09 AidanNoogie
2.  49.37 asiahyoo1997
3.  50.16 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  50.89 thecubingwizard
5.  52.81 DailyCuber
6.  54.04 Khairur Rachim
7.  57.52 whatshisbucket
8.  1:01.13 JakubDrobny
9.  1:03.04 GenTheThief
10.  1:07.05 MCuber
11.  1:08.07 MrKuba600
12.  1:08.11 Helmer Ewert
13.  1:11.02 ichcubegern
14.  1:14.13 Shadowjockey
15.  1:14.62 OriginalUsername
16.  1:15.77 Pyra42
17.  1:19.03 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:21.57 begiuli65
19.  1:21.78 Turkey vld
20.  1:22.04 ARandomCuber
21.  1:24.43 V.Kochergin
22.  1:28.08 Clément B.
23.  1:28.35 2016LAIL01
24.  1:28.69 Mcuber5
25.  1:32.02 Neb
26.  1:36.10 TheNoobCuber
27.  1:36.52 swankfukinc
28.  1:38.62 Marcus Siu
29.  1:40.70 MattP98
30.  1:41.14 MartinN13
31.  1:43.90 Kerry_Creech
32.  1:46.18 nms777
33.  1:47.71 Coinman_
34.  1:51.43 PotatoesAreUs
35.  1:53.89 abunickabhi
36.  1:54.21 m24816
37.  1:55.72 Keenan Johnson
38.  1:58.32 Cooki348
39.  1:58.81 Keroma12
40.  2:02.00 skewber10
41.  2:03.57 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
42.  2:05.25 Sub1Hour
43.  2:06.60 fun at the joy
44.  2:07.81 20luky3
45.  2:10.37 Matt Hudon
46.  2:11.46 BiscutDNF
47.  2:20.46 Logan
48.  2:21.05 Mike Hughey
49.  2:38.07 aaron paskow
50.  2:44.11 VIBE_ZT
51.  2:44.25 Petri Krzywacki
52.  2:44.27 One Wheel
53.  2:46.22 theos
54.  2:48.85 hotufos
55.  2:57.43 Julio974
56.  3:01.36 VJW
57.  3:03.23 John Benwell
58.  3:14.95 ImmolatedMarmoset
59.  3:17.48 topppits
60.  4:14.65 freshcuber.de
61.  4:16.92 Billybong378
62.  DNF UnknownCanvas
62.  DNF M O


*Pyraminx*(121)
1.  2.21 Pyra42
2.  2.44 SimonK
3.  2.71 aaron paskow


Spoiler



4.  2.83 MrKuba600
5.  2.86 Cooki348
6.  2.88 tJardigradHe
7.  2.90 DailyCuber
8.  2.92 JMHCubed
9.  3.06 Kerry_Creech
10.  3.12 jason3141
11.  3.14 Magdamini
12.  3.24 2016LAIL01
13.  3.25 JakubDrobny
14.  3.33 Helmer Ewert
15.  3.34 DGCubes
16.  3.46 Ghost Cuber
17.  3.49 Ontricus
18.  3.78 thecubingwizard
19.  3.85 Toothcraver55
20.  3.88 MCuber
21.  3.91 Abhi
22.  3.96 Nicos
23.  4.00 BradenTheMagician
24.  4.17 T1_M0
25.  4.18 Trig0n
26.  4.23 Richie72
27.  4.27 MartinN13
27.  4.27 OriginalUsername
29.  4.42 Marcus Siu
30.  4.43 NoProblemCubing
31.  4.44 JoXCuber
32.  4.47 Luke Garrett
33.  4.48 oliviervlcube
34.  4.49 TheDubDubJr
35.  4.53 whatshisbucket
36.  4.66 asiahyoo1997
37.  4.72 NathanaelCubes
38.  4.84 Parke187
39.  4.90 AdrianCubing
40.  5.07 mihnea3000
41.  5.08 Turkey vld
42.  5.23 oskarinn
43.  5.29 YoniStrass
44.  5.32 begiuli65
44.  5.32 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
46.  5.36 cuberkid10
47.  5.47 UnknownCanvas
48.  5.48 Shadowjockey
49.  5.71 RileyN23
50.  5.75 boroc226han
51.  5.82 Billybong378
52.  5.90 Logan
53.  5.96 TipsterTrickster
54.  6.02 João Vinicius
55.  6.04 qwer13
55.  6.04 V.Kochergin
57.  6.16 Rubiksdude4144
58.  6.22 [email protected]
59.  6.29 MattP98
60.  6.33 Mcuber5
61.  6.36 HawaiiLife745
62.  6.38 Khairur Rachim
63.  6.46 Neb
63.  6.46 Kylegadj
65.  6.48 Coneman
66.  6.51 Clément B.
67.  6.57 TheodorNordstrand
68.  6.58 ichcubegern
69.  6.60 Axel Lönnstedt
70.  6.65 [email protected]
71.  6.78 Keenan Johnson
72.  6.87 trav1
73.  7.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
74.  7.18 riz3ndrr
75.  7.29 JustinTimeCuber
76.  7.43 Julio974
77.  7.56 VIBE_ZT
78.  7.59 hotufos
79.  7.65 TheNoobCuber
80.  7.83 ARandomCuber
81.  7.88 Glomnipotent
82.  7.93 OwenB
83.  8.04 abunickabhi
83.  8.04 Alpha cuber
85.  8.34 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  8.45 kumato
87.  8.47 Axepick06
88.  8.57 Antto Pitkänen
89.  8.71 swankfukinc
90.  8.99 VJW
91.  9.09 Valken
92.  9.32 Caleb/spooderskewb
93.  9.34 Vecolity
94.  9.72 M O
95.  9.75 OJ Cubing
96.  10.05 fun at the joy
97.  10.71 Lachlan Stephens
98.  10.72 m24816
99.  10.73 Bogdan
100.  10.83 Fred Lang
101.  10.88 PotatoesAreUs
102.  11.09 Matt Hudon
103.  11.60 Sub1Hour
104.  11.77 B-cubes
105.  11.95 topppits
106.  12.00 dschieses
107.  12.06 BiscutDNF
108.  12.41 CJCubing
109.  12.43 freshcuber.de
110.  12.46 John Benwell
111.  13.98 Mike Hughey
112.  14.14 Dean5276
113.  14.33 AquaTehNoob
114.  14.49 ImmolatedMarmoset
115.  14.66 yovliporat
116.  15.00 Jacck
117.  15.66 theos
118.  17.54 Bocancube
119.  17.69 Petri Krzywacki
120.  18.55 One Wheel
121.  24.97 keebruce


*Square-1*(70)
1.  8.40 Helmer Ewert
2.  8.96 PokeCubes
3.  10.44 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  10.48 thecubingwizard
5.  12.00 Zach Clark
6.  12.10 cuberkid10
7.  12.99 Shadowjockey
8.  16.06 TheDubDubJr
9.  16.10 [email protected]
10.  16.12 JoXCuber
11.  17.44 ichcubegern
12.  18.46 Kerry_Creech
13.  18.59 trav1
14.  18.74 JakubDrobny
15.  19.35 Magdamini
16.  19.52 MattP98
17.  19.53 Turkey vld
18.  19.65 João Vinicius
19.  19.80 ExultantCarn
20.  19.84 Mcuber5
21.  19.86 Keenan Johnson
22.  19.99 OriginalUsername
23.  20.02 oskarinn
24.  20.37 DGCubes
25.  21.17 Clément B.
26.  21.37 whatshisbucket
27.  21.45 Luke Garrett
28.  21.78 MrKuba600
29.  22.45 T1_M0
30.  23.29 HawaiiLife745
31.  23.84 OJ Cubing
32.  24.61 Raymond Luo
33.  24.93 SirWaffle
34.  24.95 MCuber
35.  25.31 mihnea3000
36.  25.73 Valken
37.  25.76 VIBE_ZT
38.  26.12 Nicos
39.  26.96 Richie72
40.  26.97 Rubiksdude4144
41.  27.16 DailyCuber
42.  27.56 2016LAIL01
43.  28.42 Ontricus
44.  28.79 NathanaelCubes
45.  29.64 skewber10
46.  30.27 riz3ndrr
47.  30.95 boroc226han
48.  32.16 Lachlan Stephens
49.  32.92 Vecolity
50.  34.41 MartinN13
51.  35.38 Neb
52.  36.85 begiuli65
53.  37.30 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
54.  38.76 Logan
55.  39.05 Schmizee
56.  40.20 Bogdan
57.  40.60 fun at the joy
58.  40.69 Sub1Hour
59.  41.03 BiscutDNF
60.  41.48 Mike Hughey
61.  44.79 Antto Pitkänen
62.  46.55 theos
63.  50.09 Pyra42
64.  53.45 m24816
65.  1:01.05 abunickabhi
66.  1:03.63 PotatoesAreUs
67.  1:08.49 Jacck
68.  1:09.42 swankfukinc
69.  1:11.27 Alpha cuber
70.  DNF Julio974


*Skewb*(115)
1.  2.90 RileyN23
2.  3.36 SimonK
3.  3.43 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  3.66 [email protected]
5.  3.91 asacuber
6.  4.17 Caleb/spooderskewb
7.  4.18 riz3ndrr
8.  4.19 Magdamini
9.  4.26 DailyCuber
10.  4.31 JMHCubed
11.  4.56 Kylegadj
12.  4.68 tJardigradHe
13.  4.79 TipsterTrickster
13.  4.79 aaron paskow
15.  4.88 Luke Garrett
16.  4.93 Marcus Siu
17.  5.12 thecubingwizard
18.  5.27 d2polld
19.  5.36 MattP98
20.  5.42 2016LAIL01
21.  5.48 João Vinicius
22.  5.50 mihnea3000
23.  5.52 MCuber
24.  5.54 TheDubDubJr
25.  5.70 JakubDrobny
26.  5.73 ichcubegern
27.  5.89 Richie72
28.  5.90 2017LAMB06
28.  5.90 Helmer Ewert
30.  5.92 Antto Pitkänen
31.  5.93 oskarinn
32.  5.94 TomTheCuber101
33.  5.99 Legomanz
34.  6.21 OriginalUsername
35.  6.31 MartinN13
36.  6.35 Shadowjockey
37.  6.44 DGCubes
38.  6.45 trav1
39.  6.49 TheodorNordstrand
40.  6.56 Toothcraver55
41.  6.59 Julio974
42.  6.69 HawaiiLife745
42.  6.69 cuberkid10
44.  6.88 Turkey vld
45.  6.96 Trig0n
46.  7.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  7.24 NathanaelCubes
48.  7.25 [email protected]
49.  7.27 Coneman
50.  7.30 Rubiksdude4144
51.  7.38 boroc226han
51.  7.38 Kerry_Creech
53.  7.41 PotatoesAreUs
54.  7.47 Sub1Hour
55.  7.51 Keenan Johnson
56.  7.69 Bocancube
57.  7.84 Neb
58.  7.87 qwer13
59.  7.89 VIBE_ZT
60.  7.95 whatshisbucket
61.  8.11 fun at the joy
62.  8.18 Clément B.
63.  8.19 Alpha cuber
64.  8.20 Bogdan
64.  8.20 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  8.25 ARandomCuber
67.  8.27 BiscutDNF
68.  8.49 Ontricus
69.  8.56 T1_M0
70.  8.58 oliviervlcube
71.  8.63 OJ Cubing
72.  8.88 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
73.  8.91 skewber10
74.  9.06 Mcuber5
75.  9.18 Parke187
76.  9.25 yovliporat
77.  9.36 dschieses
78.  9.93 Schmizee
79.  9.94 V.Kochergin
80.  10.22 theos
81.  10.28 sigalig
82.  10.36 UnknownCanvas
83.  10.39 OwenB
84.  10.46 Logan
84.  10.46 Matt Hudon
86.  10.49 Y-Perm
87.  10.58 begiuli65
88.  10.80 topppits
89.  10.92 abunickabhi
90.  10.97 Cooki348
91.  11.05 vilkkuti25
92.  11.12 Billybong378
93.  11.23 swankfukinc
94.  11.38 kumato
95.  11.65 JustinTimeCuber
96.  11.74 Lachlan Stephens
97.  11.84 Pyra42
98.  11.93 m24816
99.  12.40 xyzzy
100.  12.70 Vecolity
101.  13.30 Valken
102.  13.47 ImmolatedMarmoset
103.  13.64 Axel Lönnstedt
104.  14.02 M O
105.  14.38 YoniStrass
106.  14.64 Dean5276
107.  15.00 Axepick06
108.  15.29 angry broom
109.  15.88 John Benwell
110.  16.23 Mike Hughey
111.  18.52 freshcuber.de
112.  19.35 Glomnipotent
113.  21.28 Petri Krzywacki
114.  25.68 MatsBergsten
115.  29.50 keebruce


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  29.32 DailyCuber
2.  29.87 TheDubDubJr
3.  30.29 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  31.41 DGCubes
5.  36.08 ichcubegern
6.  37.79 Turkey vld
7.  38.44 whatshisbucket
8.  41.11 abunickabhi
9.  42.21 Logan
10.  47.28 Fred Lang
11.  48.40 Neb
12.  48.47 VIBE_ZT
13.  49.27 MCuber
14.  49.97 Sub1Hour
15.  50.39 nms777
16.  52.66 Julio974
17.  56.51 m24816
18.  57.99 oskarinn
19.  59.02 Billybong378
20.  1:00.19 swankfukinc
21.  1:10.31 Mike Hughey
22.  1:23.48 Petri Krzywacki


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  4:41.23 Shadowjockey
2.  5:04.64 ichcubegern
3.  5:08.18 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:50.95 aaron paskow
5.  5:54.20 Mcuber5
6.  5:58.70 oskarinn
7.  6:02.66 Ontricus
8.  6:07.44 swankfukinc
9.  6:26.44 OJ Cubing
10.  6:36.53 Neb
11.  7:19.64 m24816
12.  7:33.25 skewber10
13.  7:58.27 Sub1Hour
14.  8:09.25 PotatoesAreUs
15.  9:38.62 Mike Hughey
16.  10:07.65 fun at the joy
17.  33:13.65 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  9.93 DailyCuber
2.  10.07 João Vinicius
3.  12.88 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  14.18 Ontricus
5.  14.37 DGCubes
6.  16.44 JakubDrobny
7.  16.97 TheDubDubJr
8.  17.22 oskarinn
9.  20.58 OriginalUsername
10.  21.24 ichcubegern
11.  23.58 Julio974
12.  23.74 Neb
13.  25.09 NathanaelCubes
14.  25.71 VIBE_ZT
15.  30.80 Fred Lang
16.  30.95 Logan
17.  32.80 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  36.13 Sub1Hour
19.  36.49 abunickabhi
20.  37.51 T1_M0
21.  42.71 Billybong378
22.  42.97 swankfukinc
23.  43.85 Mike Hughey
24.  1:02.36 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  33.94 Ontricus
2.  36.38 DailyCuber
3.  40.57 Julio974


Spoiler



4.  50.49 ichcubegern
5.  50.64 DGCubes
6.  58.76 Billybong378
7.  59.12 TheDubDubJr
8.  1:02.64 Mike Hughey
9.  1:06.04 abunickabhi
10.  1:10.79 m24816
11.  1:19.00 VIBE_ZT
12.  1:24.10 oskarinn
13.  1:30.92 swankfukinc
14.  2:59.32 Kit Clement



*Contest results*(222)
1.  1370 OriginalUsername
2.  1344 ichcubegern
3.  1246 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1195 Shadowjockey
5.  1146 DailyCuber
6.  1141 JakubDrobny
7.  1082 cuberkid10
8.  1043 oskarinn
9.  1008 Khairur Rachim
10.  1001 Magdamini
11.  985 DGCubes
12.  974 Mcuber5
13.  972 MrKuba600
14.  969 abunickabhi
15.  952 Marcus Siu
16.  935 Clément B.
17.  921 Helmer Ewert
18.  912 MCuber
19.  909 HawaiiLife745
20.  905 aaron paskow
21.  901 Luke Garrett
22.  894 Ontricus
23.  884 Valken
24.  867 Keenan Johnson
25.  862 boroc226han
26.  859 Neb
27.  842 asiahyoo1997
28.  810 2016LAIL01
29.  802 SimonK
30.  796 [email protected]
31.  781 MattP98
32.  776 tJardigradHe
33.  774 TheDubDubJr
34.  772 Kerry_Creech
35.  760 mihnea3000
36.  751 Nicos
37.  744 BiscutDNF
38.  729 OJ Cubing
39.  724 RileyN23
40.  713 ARandomCuber
41.  697 Pyra42
42.  694 whatshisbucket
43.  680 2017LAMB06
44.  677 SirWaffle
45.  675 MartinN13
45.  675 PokeCubes
47.  664 TheodorNordstrand
48.  657 PotatoesAreUs
49.  644 begiuli65
50.  630 m24816
51.  627 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  627 João Vinicius
53.  626 sigalig
54.  624 JustinTimeCuber
55.  612 NathanaelCubes
56.  609 Turkey vld
57.  603 AdrianCubing
58.  595 T1_M0
59.  593 [email protected]
60.  585 Mike Hughey
61.  579 swankfukinc
62.  576 Cooki348
63.  570 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
64.  553 V.Kochergin
65.  551 G2013
66.  538 Toothcraver55
67.  535 YoniStrass
68.  526 JoXCuber
69.  525 Coinman_
70.  523 Richie72
71.  522 jancsi02
72.  518 fun at the joy
73.  510 Antto Pitkänen
74.  499 sleipnir
75.  495 skewber10
76.  491 VJW
77.  485 Kylegadj
78.  483 AidanNoogie
79.  471 Sub1Hour
80.  470 riz3ndrr
81.  468 Nikhil George
82.  467 Glomnipotent
83.  466 camcuber
84.  465 Lachlan Stephens
85.  462 Marco21
86.  461 Rubiksdude4144
86.  461 xyzzy
88.  453 Trig0n
88.  453 Dylan Swarts
90.  451 Axel Lönnstedt
91.  450 BradenTheMagician
92.  443 TipsterTrickster
93.  439 Legomanz
94.  430 JMHCubed
95.  420 turtwig
95.  420 ExultantCarn
97.  406 Awesomesaucer
98.  405 Keroma12
99.  400 Julio974
100.  393 cuber3141592
101.  391 PlatonCuber
102.  388 NoProblemCubing
103.  385 Angry_Mob
104.  384 Coneman
105.  371 Underwatercuber
106.  367 gutte02
107.  361 Logan
108.  353 VIBE_ZT
109.  352 Vecolity
110.  349 Parke187
111.  345 Matt Hudon
112.  341 d2polld
113.  337 BandedCubing101
114.  335 topppits
115.  316 brad711
116.  312 GenTheThief
117.  310 Raymond Luo
118.  309 CubingwithChris
119.  293 theos
120.  287 Bogdan
121.  286 InlandEmpireCuber
122.  284 trav1
123.  279 John Benwell
124.  276 Alpha cuber
125.  273 asacuber
126.  272 Milesb95
127.  270 OwenB
127.  270 UnknownCanvas
129.  269 TheNoobCuber
130.  268 oliviervlcube
131.  263 Ghost Cuber
131.  263 Fred Lang
133.  249 Zach Clark
134.  240 20luky3
135.  239 giorgi
135.  239 jason3141
137.  237 Schmizee
138.  234 xpoes
139.  229 Abhi
140.  228 Jacck
141.  224 Arnav13
142.  221 Caleb/spooderskewb
143.  216 Bocancube
144.  215 Deri Nata Wijaya
145.  212 B-cubes
146.  210 revaldoah
147.  207 Axepick06
148.  205 qwer13
149.  204 colegemuth
150.  202 Petri Krzywacki
151.  200 angry broom
152.  199 kirito
153.  197 [email protected]
154.  192 2018JAIN01
155.  191 Billybong378
155.  191 Andrew_Douzenis
157.  188 TomTheCuber101
158.  186 Zeke Mackay
159.  184 M O
160.  181 tavery343
160.  181 Last Layer King
162.  178 kumato
163.  174 One Wheel
164.  163 nms777
165.  162 Letmeinpls
166.  161 dschieses
167.  157 Tanay Kapadia
168.  151 MatsBergsten
169.  150 Billabob
170.  148 ican97
171.  142 SpartanSailor
172.  140 goidlon
173.  131 vilkkuti25
174.  129 CJCubing
175.  124 freshcuber.de
176.  113 filipemtx
177.  111 Dean5276
178.  107 hotufos
178.  107 Sixstringcal
180.  105 buzzteam4
181.  102 yovliporat
182.  101 dnguyen2204
183.  93 Guilhermehrc
183.  93 CubicPickle
185.  91 JJonesUK
186.  90 audiophile121
187.  86 SM cubing
188.  72 WoowyBaby
189.  71 ElectricDoodie
190.  70 ImmolatedMarmoset
191.  68 Y-Perm
192.  67 Andrew_Rizo
193.  66 EphraYeem
194.  59 TheCubingAddict980
195.  56 VTCubers
196.  50 craccho
196.  50 It's Adi
196.  50 SiddhantChandra
199.  41 xbrandationx
200.  39 deadcat
201.  37 Tommy Kiprillis
201.  37 keebruce
203.  35 BleachedTurtle
204.  34 RCTACameron
205.  32 GabGab
205.  32 elimescube
207.  30 Theo Leinad
208.  29 jalom12
209.  28 Aryan S
209.  28 ThatLucas
211.  27 RyuKagamine
212.  26 VisionDLX
213.  25 Edwardtw92
214.  24 Foreright
215.  22 Bubbagrub
216.  20 mutlu ozcelebi
216.  20 CyanSandwich
218.  18 Lvl9001Wizard
219.  15 Kit Clement
220.  11 AquaTehNoob
221.  5 JailtonMendes
222.  4 Binary01_


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 5, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> There was a mistake in your final solution. If this was just a copying error to here, please let me know and I'll correct it in the database.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah sorry just a copying error. I think I'll check my solutions from now on


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2019)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah sorry just a copying error. I think I'll check my solutions from now on


Thanks, I fixed it.


----------



## Julio974 (Mar 5, 2019)

Podium in Master Pyraminx and top-10 in average! Finally!
Also, can you please change my username to have it start with an uppercase ("Julio974" instead of "julio974")?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2019)

Julio974 said:


> Also, can you please change my username to have it start with an uppercase ("Julio974" instead of "julio974")?


This has been done. Be sure to use the new username to log in now.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 6, 2019)

The multi results show the top four outside of the spoiler, presumably because third and fourth were tied on points (but weren't tied on time, and were correctly labelled as third and fourth, not tied for third).


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 6, 2019)

Julio974 said:


> View attachment 10083
> Podium in Master Pyraminx and top-10 in average! Finally!
> Also, can you please change my username to have it start with an uppercase ("Julio974" instead of "julio974")?


congrats Julio!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2019)

Keroma12 said:


> The multi results show the top four outside of the spoiler, presumably because third and fourth were tied on points (but weren't tied on time, and were correctly labelled as third and fourth, not tied for third).


Yes, sorry about that; my software to generate the results still has a few bugs that I currently edit by hand, and I missed that mistake. Hopefully I'll have time soon to fix the software so I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2019)

222 competitors this week; time for the drawing. And the winner is:





*Theo Leinad!* Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael123 said:


> When is the next competition?


It began yesterday. You can access it here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php

or here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/weekly-competition-2019-10.72803/

Using the first link is preferred, since it gives you more control over your data as it goes into the database, and provides access to lots of statistics that you might find helpful. If you go that route, use the "Join the Fun" tab there to create a login so you can access that site. Good luck!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael123 said:


> When does it end please, so i can know when to post scores


You can post scores at any time, but as for when it ends,
"This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable. "


----------

